# Bloede Frage: wo devfs

## KiLLaCaT

hi leute!

ihr muesst mir unbedingt weiterhelfen:

ich find im mencofig keinen eintrag wo man das DEVFS aktivieren kann.

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen,  wo der ist?

jax

----------

## DocTom

Hi, 

Im menueconfig auf:

--> File systems

und dort auf

-->  /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

cu

DocTom

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> Im menueconfig auf: 
> 
> --> File systems 
> ...

 

Funktioniert aber nur, wenn er im Kernel den Support für experimentelle Optionen eingeschalten hat.

mfg

MasterOfMagic

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ok danke, darum konnte ich sie nicht finden  :Idea: 

thx

jax

----------

## KiLLaCaT

und wo find ich diese(experimentelle dings)?

----------

## format c:

Das ist der oberste Punkt im Menü:

```
Code maturity level optieons ---->

[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
```

Hoffe es nutzt.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

danke!! hat was genutzt!

jax

----------

## LinuxDocc

Und wenn du schon mal gebooted hast und nun dein gentoo meckert wegen dem devfs, dann denk daran mount /boot zu machen bevor du den neuen kernel (mit aktivierten devfs) versuchst nach /boot zu kopieren !

----------

